# Breeders are Just In It For the Money...



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Stolen from an e-friend who breeds bloodhounds... 🤣 

I was asked to reshare this







Originally written by Kathy & Ed Coffman, BayCrest Akitas

The Most Expensive Collar you ever bought?
Why of course ..that very first show collar!
How it all began
In the Beginning...
You got your dog, a real show dog, and quickly realized that you needed the correct collar to show him on.
Which in turn led you to that wonderful buttery smooth three foot leather lead.
At your very first show, you noticed that you just HAD to have the proper grooming supplies also.
Slicker Brush $9.00
Comb $10.00
Spray Bottle $4.00
Good Conditioner $15.00
Water Bottle $4.00
Pin Brush $15.00
Bait $10.00
NEW Collar (your dog has now out grown that first one) 14.00
Chalk $9.00
Chalk Brush $15.00
Colesteral $10.00
YOUR FIRST POINT.*YOU'RE HOOKED** **
Bait $10.00
Dog show calendar $12.00-don't wanna miss ANY shows now
By now your beginning to realize the back seat isn't a proper way to transport your dog.
Dog Crate for the car $80.00
At your very next show you begin to feel a bit more confident and relaxed at dog shows
Borrowing and waiting to use your friends grooming table is so inconvenient.
Grooming Table $95.00
Grooming Arm $50.00
Bait $10.00
You begin to start collecting dog show things, old towels, skirts with pockets, dresses with pockets,
Good comfortable shoes, rain gear, umbrellas, water jugs, etc $100.00
Too many grooming supplies?
Tack Box for supplies $50.00
Good comfortable Camp Chairs $35.00-we seem to be spending much more time at shows lately.
Suddenly you realize all of these items AND your dog don't fit in the family car anymore.
Used Mini Van $15,000.
Some where around this point you get tired of waiting to use your friends blow dryer.
New blow dryer $150.00
Extension Cord for Dryer $15.00
Five way plug for sharing electricity with your new dog show friends $10.00
New and improved dog show collar and lead $40.00
New type of improved Coat Conditioner $15.00
Bait $10.00
Your friends favorite Shampoo and Whitener $35.00
New Comb and Slicker brush $25.00 (you lost the old ones at the last show)
Scissors $30.00 (kitchen shears just don't trim those pads right)
Muddy Show grounds..Roll up mat for covering ground $45.00
YOUR DOG PICKED UP HER NINTH SINGLE
The hunt for majors begin
After wasting much money on entries where majors didn't hold you begin
To get frustrated and search out and find that new male show puppy and a perfect match for your female!
Crate for new dog $80.00
Show collar and lead for new dog $50.00 (your tastes have been refined now)
Handling classes for new dog $40.00
The very first show teaches you, your Mini Van will not carry both crates and all your equipment.
Brand New Larger Mini Van $25,000.00
Now having two dogs to show and get ready quickly teaches you a Generator is required!
Generator $325.00
Two Dog Kennels for outside $1,000.00
Just gotta pick up one of those majors on your female
Handler for those major shows $200.00 (+/-)
YOUR FEMALE FINISHES!
Your new male is too young to breed.
Updating & Health Clearances on Female $200.00
Stud Fee $1,000.00
Progesterone Testing $200.00
Whelping box $250.00
Vet bills-x-rays, sonograms, well mother checks $400.00
Putting first aid whelping kit together $300.00
Vaccines for new litter $150.00
X-pen for puppies $80.00
Whelping pads, fleeces, toys for puppies, weaning supplies, etc $450.00
Baby Scale $45.00
Well puppy and mother exams $150.00
Spectacular puppy in litter will be new show dog.
Immediately realize Mini Van will NOT hold three dogs and show equipment
Motor Home or Full size dog show van $30, 000 to $100,000.00!!!!!! !!!
You suddenly realize you are eating macaroni and cheese while your dogs are eating Human Grade Dog food at $55.00 a bag.
Congratulations!
You have now earned the title of "Dog Breeder!"
Aren't you glad you are finally making those big bucks breeding dogs?
So far you have invested $75,652.00 in showing your two dogs. This figure does NOT include dog food, the initial cost of your dogs, entry fees, general vet bills, toys and Many other ownership incidentals.
Your litter of pups yielded six puppies, you kept one and sold the other five for
$500.00 each.
Congratulations you just made $2,500.00 Breeding your dogs!
Now if you can just breed 30 or more litters you MAY just break even with your initial investment of over $75,000!
Kathy & Ed Coffman
BayCrest Akitas


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

aww, you do it because you love 'em. We spoil our shelter mutts, too.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Good info. Next time I will get a show GSD pup, will support the breeder with my $500!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

To be honest, I am curious how much does a decent, reputable breeder earn. For BYB, they lack of any conscience to care about the dogs and puppies, obviously it is very profitable for them. However, well bred litter takes a lot of time and money to maintain. I am researching for GSD breeders in the UK and contacted them, price average out at £1800-£2000 ( $2300 USD, give or take). They usually have only 1 or 2 litter per year. Let say each litter has 6 pups as an example as above and sold 5, that would be about £10000. Even they have 2 litters per year, £20000 isn't a lot at all and it is not all profits, still have to account for vet bills, maintenance etc. Sometimes I wondering how do they do it?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How much a breeder makes or doesn’t make on a puppy or a litter isn’t my business or anyone who isn’t the breeder’s. How much profit you make depends on what you are counting as the cost obviously. They deserve to make money for the work that they put in. Now if I see prices that I feel are gouging people or grossly out of line then I will say that.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

As for numbers, I’ll give you a few. Say I import a pregnant bitch for 12k. I get 6 puppies that sell for 3500 each. That’s 21k. That’s an immediate 9k. If I sell them at standard working line price of about 2500, that’s 15k, so about 3k over what I paid. I could breed her one more time and make another 15k. I could then sell her for 10k again.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> How much a breeder makes or doesn’t make on a puppy or a litter isn’t my business or anyone who isn’t the breeder’s. How much profit you make depends on what you are counting as the cost obviously. *They deserve to make money for the work that they put in. *Now if I see prices that I feel are gouging people or grossly out of line then I will say that.


This is what I mean. From the example I mentioned above, it seems the proper breeders don't earn as much as they deserve for all the hard work they put in.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> As for numbers, I’ll give you a few. Say I import a pregnant bitch for 12k. I get 6 puppies that sell for 3500 each. That’s 21k. That’s an immediate 9k. If I sell them at standard working line price of about 2500, that’s 15k, so about 3k over what I paid. I could breed her one more time and make another 15k. I could then sell her for 10k again.


Thanks for the example! I briefly read some information about breeding, not interested in it, just curious. It is a lot of work to raise a litter. I admire people have that kind of patient and love.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I really dislike these “poor me, I deserve a medal” write ups from breeders that, I think, are not written by breeders. A lot of info is deceiving, omitted on purpose etc. What is the purpose? Should I feel sorry for them, leave a tip? If they cannot run a business then they should get out of business. A good breeder should make good profit so he or she can have financial freedom to develop that dream dog they envision.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I found the OP amusing because I am watching someone go through this right now. Just bought yet another larger van  . She's a trainer, not a breeder but her boys do stud. (can that be a verb?)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GSD07 said:


> I really dislike these “poor me, I deserve a medal” write ups from breeders that, I think, are not written by breeders. A lot of info is deceiving, omitted on purpose etc. What is the purpose? Should I feel sorry for them, leave a tip? If they cannot run a business then they should get out of business. A good breeder should make good profit so he or she can have financial freedom to develop that dream dog they envision.


I don’t really see this as a “poor me”. Breeders are constantly bombarded by people who complain about prices of of puppies, so they have to write up things to help justify the cost. I’m not really a fan of this one, because a lot of this list is stuff the breeder is doing because they want to. But breeding is expensive. Medical screenings, vet checks for puppies, shots, stud fee’s, potential complications, cleaning supplies, TIME, food and so on. I would say for most hobby breeders, it isn’t really a business. We have real jobs to pay our bills. So it becomes a labor of love.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I guess I do not understand why the breeders have to justify anything. A photographer does not justify his fees, does not break down the cost of equipment, workshops, subscriptions, entries etc. He also does not say if he’s in it as a hobby or business, if he loves taking portraits or just doing it to pay bills. His art speaks for itself as it should. Breeding is also art. 

Life is expensive. Any job or hobby is an investment and a responsibility as well. And joy as well as sadness and frustration. Some ppl just own it and some write letters on Facebook looking for external validation.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

GSD07 said:


> I guess I do not understand why the breeders have to justify anything. A photographer does not justify his fees, does not break down the cost of equipment, workshops, subscriptions, entries etc. He also does not say if he’s in it as a hobby or business, if he loves taking portraits or just doing it to pay bills. His art speaks for itself as it should. Breeding is also art.


I understand what you are saying and where you are coming from. Almost every photographer I see, I see justify their prices at some point. It’s the nature of the world. Personally I don’t need to hear a breeder tell me why they are charging what they are. Either I’m willing to it or not. A breeder told me they wanted 3500 for a puppy from that litter. It’s high but I wasn’t going to argue over it. I decided to not go with them for several other reasons.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think this justification may stem from insecurity or on the other hand it also can be a valid marketing move to appeal to certain demographics, become more relatable, demonstrate transparency, and ultimately gain new clients. I usually move on as well if the fit is not good for whatever reason, or accept and find a way to afford it.


----------

